# Shenango Wildlife area



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone have any luck with deer over there? I'm trying to try a few new public areas for muzzleloader season. My normal private lands seem to have just a few young deer running. Not much bigger deer being seen at all. I took a smaller doe during gun season, but passed on a few really small deer during archery. Just wondering if worth the hour+ drive up there? I saw there is another small area Dorset, but it's really only 1/2 mile x 1/2 mile wide.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Shenago is very long north south. Very narrow east to west and split by the river. Most of it is a flood plain. You park and can't go far in before you hit the river. This causes everyone to move north or south out of the parking lots. I tried to hunt it many times and never saw much sign and all it takes is one or two hunters in the area and you are cut off. Dorset is way over pressured. Best bet would be to get lucky and have one pushed onto it from surrounding private. Where are you coming from ? I would try Berlin, Highlandtown or Beaver Creek State park before Shenago or Dorset.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're confined to Trumbull Co., maybe look at Mosquito Creek Wildlife area. It has acreage, and it has deer including some really nice bucks. Like most state wildlife areas what it does NOT have is an easy way to get a dead deer out of there, since you can't use a motorized vehicle on the property. 

My BIL used to hunt there. In fact, he even took his wife, my Sis, back in there, and they saw deer galore! But, unless you have a buddy, or two, to help drag, if you whack a deer back in there you are in for a slog!


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah I've hunted Mosquito in the controlled hunts and its all the same....long drags! I scouted West Branch the other day and found plenty of recent sign, so I marked a spot and hoping I get in early enough to secure that spot. I'm contemplating taking my lightweight climber in but that means extra carrying and more noise getting in. I even contemplated locking one up the night before right near dark but then I'd be disturbing movement too and risk walking in to an early stander close to my location. At least if I go in that morning with it I can move to another location. If I set it up, I'm kind of stuck. I may just be a stander and hope I get some movement cloe in the thick brush.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my uncle has property on mulligan east that boarders the shenago wildlife area. ive seen some huge deer killed over there and some huge deer chased out of there too. ive only shot doe but did miss a big buck years ago. i havent hunted it in a long time but i cant see why the big deer arent still there. you can park on either side of the creek on mulligan east (approved parking lots on both sides) and cross the river by walking across the bridge. but be warned it gets a lot of hunting pressure.


----------

